# External HDD Selection



## saswat23 (Feb 27, 2014)

Guy, I am planning to get a new Ext. HDD. 
Probably from WD for their TopNotch service. 

I just want to know which one to go for? 

*WD Elements 1TB* 
or 
*WD Passport Ultra 1TB* 

I actually dont get the difference between the two (except for the Ultra has some encryption thing) 

*s12.postimg.org/k53cx5txp/fk_ext_hd_ul.jpg


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 2, 2014)

WD is the way to go for HDD due to their superior A.S.S. As elements and Passport Ultra are available at the same price, I'll suggest going for Ultra.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 2, 2014)

i've bought 1TB Element so would suggest you to get that.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 2, 2014)

Forgot to update,  I ordered the WD Passport Ultra @ 4.08k from flipkart. 
Expect it to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 2, 2014)

cheaper than what i paid 4950 laming-ton road mumbai.


----------

